# Respectable starter set



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

It appears that you *could* grind away about a 16th" from the tips and get to the flats. (don't hit me for saying that, given the amount of time you've already invested…)


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Not until I get a grinding wheel. I have had enough off grinding these on sand paper and a honing jig. Sounds like a good excuse to buy a tool.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Let's see a pic of the side of the chisel. I am curious about the lands.

One other question, is the steel blue on the tip in this pick or am I nuts? They may need better heat treatment (explaining the issue with edge retention)

Getting started is important I just wish good chisels were not so uncommon (modern toolmakers: shame on you…well most of you).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to sound like the one trick pony I am re: chisels, but Stanley *is* making some pretty respectable chisels these days in the form of the 750SW re-issues. Today's company seems to be one that many love to hate though (present company excluded).


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like they are working for what you do now. I'm currently using some blue marples. After buying some Ashley Iles carving chisels, I am going to save my nickels set of their bench chisels when I feel my skills have outgrown the marples.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have these and did not have the same problem on the back as your having. I don't do alot of work with chesil's, but once I sharpened them, they work great. The box is a pain though. Good deal and they work well but not Lie Nielsens like you mentoined.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice review. Brutally honest. I would have to lose one start for the backs not flatter out of the box.

I believe I'd have to do whatever it took to get the edge concavity resolved. Its okay if there's a depression even a little further back, but not on the edge (imho).


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the previous generation of these chisels (they were called Pinnacle chisels). I had the exact same problem with the concavity all the way to the edge. I spent SO much time flattening the back. Something I figured out is, instead of holding the chisel with your fingers, use the palm of your hand and put your weight into it when flattening the back. That worked very well and I was able to get all 8 flat. Even the 2 incher was flattened.

One other problem with these chisels is that the cutting edge folds over very easily. After about 5 to 10 paring cuts on poplar end grain, the tip would be folded over. I am not exaggerating, it really only was 5 to 10 cuts. Do you have the same problem? I know some people said that new chisels might do this, but I have had these chisels for ~7 years.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Forgive me if my interpretation is wrong, but my takeaway from your review is that these are crudely milled and have lacklaster edge retention. If so, you're an easy grader )

RG- Narex, Marples/Irwin, and even Craftsman offer chisel sets that many notable tool gurus will regard as "pretty good/not bad/great for the money". So luckily, good tools for the beginner are available at realistic price points. But I do have to concede that there are plenty of sub-par tools floating around too.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have that set as well. One had a very bad chip out of one of the edges when I first opened the box. Woodcraft just handed me a new set. As for flattening, that's what belt sanders are made for. Two minutes, several dunks in a bucket of water and you're done. Then go to the wet paper on glass or granite.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Iam wondering for the 5 star rating it seems you had to do an awful lot of work. So what grade would/should the Lee Nielsons get being flat right out of the box but 3x the cost of these?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I apologize for the oversight. I thought that I had given these a 3 star rating. The rating has been changed to the appropriate and intended level.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tedstor. I use Irwins myself at the moment I am never impressed with their edge retention, but I do concede they are a good "starter".

I would have preferred to spend the money on high ends in the first place and then never deal with the issue again.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I too have this set. I've not had the problems with curved backs either. Been satisfied with them so far after initial sharpening. I have to add though, that I primarilly use the 1/4" & 1/2" ones. I can't see myself ever using the bigger ones. It is nice having them on hand if I ever need them though. Nice handles, cheesy box.


----------



## DantheWoodworker (Jul 2, 2011)

I was lucky I got this set on sale at woodcraft for $45


----------

